# Now my WI buck tag is filled



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

My Wisconsin Buck tag is now filled. Waukesha County. 17 3/4" inside spread, 191 Lbs. dressed weight. He was hot on a doe, grunting and ignorant of his surroundings. hunting from the ground. 10 yard shot, double lung, top of heart and 80 yard run.

I used the same re-sharpened Woodsman broadhead and arrow that I took my other buck with last week on an out of state hunt. 770 grain total arrow weight. The hocks and scalp have been harvested for scent making and the Euro mount is started out in the shop (not in my house). Tenderloins are on the menu again.















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations on a real nice harvest.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

That’s a nice buck!


----------

